# Insurance update question



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I just updated my insurance for the car I use for uber. Because I'm now paying for my own policy, my name is not on the minivan's policy, only my dad's (his name is on all the cars). I still have insurance but just liability for my own car. Will just my dad's name on the minivan's policy be good enough for uber?


----------

